# Mallaig to Rhum



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi - we plan to visit Rhum and would like advice on any wildcamping spots near Mallaig or Arisaig.
Failing that any campsites
Thanks


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There are a lot of no overnighting signs in the Mallaig area. The town and the big car park as you enter are off limits as well.

If you have a small van, you could stand a chance if you get well off the beaten track.

Have you tried Google Earth?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Contact Cal Mac about parking your van at the pierhead.
Since they are the only carriers to Rum, as far as I know, then they may be happy to let you park on their bays at Mallaig as I did with my car when I went to Rum for a long weekend.
Compared to the ferry fare, the campsite at Arisaig is cheap. But you have to get from Arisaig to the ferry.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

There are some spots for wildcamping along the shore - by the coast road from Arisaig to Morar. One is just north of the golf club. Right by the road, but it seems a quiet road.

We use the excellent campsite at Camusdarrach, though.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi We visit friends on Muck and park on the main carpark, pop in to the local police station, at the car park, to check it is ok. We have never had any problems though it has usually been 'out of season' I would also contact Calmac at Mallaig though I think I phoned them originally and they suggested the car park!

Val


----------

